# What are your favorite perches?



## Purdyburd (Jan 18, 2019)

Or should I say your budgie's favorite. I am slowly replacing the cage supplied dowels in Harry's house. I put a manzanita and bottlebrush perch in opposite corners and he spends most of his time migrating between the two for exercise. I just bought a couple of these..

https://www.amazon.com/JW-Pet-Compa...gateway&sprefix=jw+bird+perch,aps,425&sr=8-10

they are not natural but have varying diameter. After a day he still hasn't tried them yet. Has anyone tried these?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The perches I recommend are:

Grapevine Perch:


Multi-Branch Perch:


Calcium Perch:


Comfy Clam Perch


Pedi-Perch:
​
These are all safe for your budgies, help to exercise their feet and legs, assist in preventing bumblefoot and are favorites of all my birds.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I especially love multi-branch perches. Functional and they look great too. The ones I have are ribbonwood. The multi-branch Deborah posted above is Manzanita.


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

My bird has all but the calcium perch. She loves them. Her favorite one at a given time depends on how I arrange the cage.


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

The Manzanita branches work for my birds.


----------

